# Auflösung der Konsole auf 1024x768 ändern

## ChristianOtter

Hallo!

Ich habe Gentoo auf meinem Fujitsu E7010 Notebook installiert. Allerdings ist die Textkonsole sehr klein, nur ca. halb so groß wie die Bildschirmfläche, da sie nur eine Auflöung von (geschätzt) 800x600 hat, wie kann ich die Auflösung der Konsole so ändern?

mfg

----------

## eLWedgo

Hi,

wenn Du in der lilo.conf den Parameter "vga" auf "ask" stellst (also "vga = ask"), dann bekommst Du beim Booten eine Liste mit verfügbaren Auflösungen. Such Dir eine passende heraus und schreib die Nummer anschliessend in die lilo.conf (z.B. "vga = 791" ist 1024x768x16).

Aber vorsicht: einige Auflösungen (darunter auch die eben im Beispiel genannte) sind nur mit Framebuffer-Support im Kernel verfügbar (findest Du unter "Console Drivers"). Dort solltest Du  "VGA-Console", "Video-Mode Selection Support", "Support for Framebuffer-Devices" und "VESA VGA Graphics Console" einschalten.

Peter

----------

## ChristianOtter

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, werde das gleich mal ausprobieren!

gruß christian

----------

## ChristianOtter

Es funktioniert! Vielen Dank   :Very Happy: 

----------

## netster

gibt es da einen gleichen weg für grub ?

----------

## hopfe

Einfach die gleichen Parameter in der menu.lst bzw der grub.conf eintragen.

----------

## netster

danke  :Smile: 

----------

